# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Thoughts on assembling a home theater system

## Kevin456

Im planning to assemble an home theater setup with a BenQ W7500 projector assembly and a Bose lifestyle 18 sound system. Thinking of having a hanging case for the projector hung to the ceiling and have some metal frames for each unit of speakers. These metal frames and hanging case has been given for fabrication at Bayview Metals.
My room which Ive plans to make the home theater is a square room and I want the whole set up to be different from the ordinary. We usually have the wall facing screen and will be sitting along the wall, but I want to change it by placing the seating towards the edge of the room. It is awkward but its kinda different. Thoughts?

----------


## OBBob

Welcome. Would that not make the acoustics a bit challenging to get right?

----------


## woodbe

Got a plan?

----------


## Random Username

Biggest improvement you can make - make the room not square.   
Ideally, one wall non-parallel is even better, but the first step is to get away from square rooms as this causes additive/subtractive interference.  I've been in rooms where the sound alternated from 'heavy bass' to 'no bass' with each step taken. 
If you can't make the room not square, start building some bass traps.

----------


## Moondog55

> Biggest improvement you can make - make the room not square.   
> Ideally, one wall non-parallel is even better, but the first step is to get away from square rooms as this causes additive/subtractive interference.  I've been in rooms where the sound alternated from 'heavy bass' to 'no bass' with each step taken. 
> If you can't make the room not square, start building some bass traps.

   :Wat they said:  
Also
Try and get the rear speakers behind the seating position, anything else is an unrealistic sound especially in 7.1
Spend as much if not more on the room than the system. Soundproofing as well as sound deadening [ loose dense curtains hung 100mm from the walls with heavy 3-layer acoustic carpet on the walls and if possible the ceiling rising from front to back] with the centre speaker in the very centre of the screen. Why Bose? You can do much better for less money

----------

